# rattles



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

We sprung for a Wilson combat/beretta 92g-- it shoots like a dream--great trigger--VERY accurate--make s us look like we are good shooters--LOL

Only thing that bothers me is this: it rattles when shot( a felt rattle not a heard one). I am guessing the locking mechanism on th e barrel is moving a bit--yet the accuracy is not affected( because th e muzzle end of the barrel is supported ?.)

Wilson customer support-- doe s no t think this an issue-- neither do 2 (marines) RSOs at our range who shot the gun. just a bit loose-- so it rattles. Beretta says the same thing. You opinions are? am I doing harm shootin g it--? I find no point s of excessive wear or damage after 400 rounds--all flawless and very close to POA @ 20 feet(115 gr 9mm blazer brass used)

it is a GREAT gun--would be perfect without the rattling


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ancient wisdom: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

The rattle that you feel most likely has to do with clearances and tolerances.
If my conjecture is correct, they are necessary for the smooth and trouble-free operation of the pistol.

These rattles can be eliminated, but at the cost of preventing the pistol from being able to continue to function when dirty.

Since the gun seems to function not only correctly, but also accurately, I suggest lettin' them sleepin' dawgs lay.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A felt rattle but not a heard one? What do the Marines and Wilson Combat believe could be the silent rattling while being shot? You believe it to be the locking block? Sounds odd. Are you sure it's not just the recoil of the pistol being fired? Have you shot other 92 Beretta's to compare it to?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would just visually check the frame slide rails for any damage or missing rail. 

The sloppy noise could be a normal hinge pin slop to the barrel , which is a good thing.

I think I meant to say link pin to the barrel, instead of hinge, sorry


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

At that price point, it should lock up tighter than a bank vault door. I would not really be too worried though.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

boatdoc173 said:


> I am guessing the locking mechanism on th e barrel is moving a bit--yet the accuracy is not affected


The 92 series of pistols incorporate the falling locking block mechanism. As the pistol is fired the slide moves rearward and the block releases(i.e. falls) as the slide moves fully forward the block rises(i.e locks). If the slide is locked to the rearward position the barrel moves ever so slightly(normal) because the locking block is unlocked.

I'm not quite sure what you are feeling as "rattling" as the pistol is being shot? I'm very familiar with the workings of the Beretta 92 and 96 series of pistols and have never felt rattling of the pistol as it is being shot, even with a well used 1993 92G.

Are you not sure the rattling you perceive may be the rounds in the magazine? Make sure you tap the magazine to seat the rounds to the back while loading. Does this perceived rattling happen with all magazines or just one? Just a thought.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

@Steve M1911A1-- I believe you are right here-- just a gun specific quirk

nice pic by the way--very Jerry Garcia -ish

thanks for the response


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

@denner--- I believe you are describing what I feel is the issue--the locking mechanism on this gun is a bit loose comared to other Beretta 92s I own or have used. @ SteveM1911A1 is right --I guess--let sleeping dogs lie-- LOVE the gun-- was just wondering why this one(a Wilson Combat/Beretta no less) has thi s issue. Al in All it is still a pleasure to own and shoot--guess I was just wondering what you--who have more experience in shooting and guns ) were thinking-- Now I have my answer

thanks @denner @ steve and to all who reply(replied)

ps @denner-- it is funny that you and the beretta rep both picked up on the felt rattle not heard-- I have double ear protection on when I shoot -- I have no clue if the rattle is heard--probably not-- it is slight and under the hood(within the slide)-I feel--thus I believe you have the right idea here

thanks to all


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

@berettatoter--my feeling exactly--my 92 fs italian does not rattle and this WC?Beretta does--thus the concern--the concensus has it though-- I will live with it-- and keep smiling when I shoot it(the wife too)--there was another small issue--the recoil spring wwas so tight I could not disassemble the gun-- the Beretta service center happens to be near my home(Behind a Ruger factory)--- they taught me to release the latch for disassembly with a plastic piece-- but for the $$ spend I expected no issues-- this is no cheap knock off after all

thanks


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

@denner-- it is no t the ammo either(sorry I forgot to answer this part of your post). it is definitely the barrel locking mechanism rattling--but it all works fine--again shooting crisp 1.5-2" groups with 9mm 115g brass @ 21 feet-- so accuracy is not an issue-- functions properly--cycles perfectly-- just a minor rattle felt when shooting-- it is what it is

thanks again 

happy shooting


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

@pic--that's what I did once I was able to disassemble the gun( I always disassemble clean and relube before shooting a new weapon)... EVERTHING operates as it should(except the disassembly latch but that is due to the tight recoil spring)--the locking mechanism seems fine too-- but when you pull the barrel out of the slide--I noted a bit more rattling or loose-ness to this barrel/locking mechanism than I did with my other Berettas-- JUST did not want to damage a great and pricey gun-- thanks to all for the opinions

have a great time shooting--be safe all of you

see ya at the range-----


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good shooting. :smt023


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

boatdoc173 said:


> @Steve M1911A1-- I believe you are right here-- just a gun specific quirk
> 
> nice pic by the way--very Jerry Garcia -ish
> 
> thanks for the response


I went to see the grateful dead years ago. Great concert.

There was a big group of concert goers enjoying themselves, think it was their first grateful dead concert.
I didn't get it until now,,,,they kept saying , asking each other who is that bearded fellow on stage ?? 
He looks just like " STEVE "


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you shot the pistol with anything other than (115 gr 9mm blazer brass?) Is it the aluminum cased stuff? Just wondering.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

boatdoc173 said:


> @Steve M1911A1...nice pic by the way--very Jerry Garcia -ish...


...However, I'm neither dead nor grateful.

I do like Cherry Garcia ice cream, though.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...However, I'm neither dead nor grateful.
> 
> I do like Cherry Garcia ice cream, though.


LOL enjoy the ice cream and shooting-

- it was just an observation about your pic--glad others thought so too--BUT YOU are better groomed than Jerry was. and you talent lies in firearms not smoking hot guitar riffs--LOL

have a great day and again thanks for the response--I will enjoy the gun and just put up with that rattle


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

As stated earlier, the rattling may be good as the gaps give dirt a place to go (like the early m-16's problem).

But just for giggles, have to tried firing the gun without the magazine? 
Maybe that's where your rattling is coming from.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

CW said:


> As stated earlier, the rattling may be good as the gaps give dirt a place to go (like the early m-16's problem).
> 
> But just for giggles, have to tried firing the gun without the magazine?
> Maybe that's where your rattling is coming from.


HI CW

I think you are right too-- since this does not affect accuracy--it is just an annoyance

I will try the magazine out shooting next time I get to the range

thanks for the response and the idea


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

boatdoc173 said:


> HI CW
> 
> I think you are right too-- since this does not affect accuracy--it is just an annoyance
> 
> ...


I'm just questioning whether your rattling perception while firing the pistol can in fact be the locking block at all. Whether the locking block is very loose while the pistol is disassembled should have no bearing when the pistol is fully assembled.

The locking block is fully supported and rides in the slide rail channels when fully assembled and is likewise held under recoil spring tension thus should not have any tolerance to rattle.

I've been around 92's for a long time and have never heard of locking blocks rattling while firing, but this could be a first.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

denner said:


> I'm just questioning whether your rattling perception while firing the pistol can in fact be the locking block at all. Whether the locking block is very loose while the pistol is disassembled should have no bearing when the pistol is fully assembled.
> 
> The locking block is fully supported and rides in the slides rail channels when fully assembled and is likewise held under recoil spring tension thus should not have any tolerances to rattle.


Thanks for the info Denner. I have no actual proof of what rattles when shooting--obviously--that is why I posted this issue. @Stevem1911a1 is right--in the end-- it works--I am not going to mess with it--after all even the Beretta service center did not tell me something was wrong with it(nor did their customer reps nor wilsons). it is just a gun specific annoyance. All of my Berettas run perfectly(even this one functions as it should). BUT this one has 2 issues--the rattle and a very very tight recoil spring that does not allow the disassemble level to move easily. Again the Beretta service center(Located here in CT) did not see an issue when examined. Time will tell- I guess--if something breaks--then there was an issue--if not then I have a gun that rattles--but shoots great--is fun to use and is very very accurate.

I hope all of you get to try one of these one day--pricey --yes-- but amazing to shoot too.

again thank you to all who responded. Your kindness is appreciated. This is what I love about the gun community--discussions and sharing of knowledge
I've been around 92's for a long time and have never heard of locking blocks rattling while firing, but this could be a first.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

denner said:


> Have you shot the pistol with anything other than (115 gr 9mm blazer brass?) Is it the aluminum cased stuff? Just wondering.


Yes denner since the recoil spring was the 1st issue discovered--I used 124 gr 9mm amscor ammo --200 rounds--1st time out--and noticed the rattling ever since the first shot

have used selliot, blazer, lax ammo all 115g 9mm-- all function the same way-- the rattle persists


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

denner said:


> The 92 series of pistols incorporate the falling locking block mechanism. As the pistol is fired the slide moves rearward and the block releases(i.e. falls) as the slide moves fully forward the block rises(i.e locks). If the slide is locked to the rearward position the barrel moves ever so slightly(normal) because the locking block is unlocked.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you are feeling as "rattling" as the pistol is being shot? I'm very familiar with the workings of the Beretta 92 and 96 series of pistols and have never felt rattling of the pistol as it is being shot, even with a well used 1993 92G.
> 
> Are you not sure the rattling you perceive may be the rounds in the magazine? Make sure you tap the magazine to seat the rounds to the back while loading. Does this perceived rattling happen with all magazines or just one? Just a thought.


@denner-- I have reread your post here-- this may be an idea-- we have use d only 1 magazine since day1--will try a couple others today at the range and report tomorrow what I find--good idea

thanks


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

pic said:


> i went to see the grateful dead years ago. Great concert.
> 
> There was a big group of concert goers enjoying themselves, think it was their first grateful dead concert.
> I didn't get it until now,,,,they kept saying , asking each other who is that bearded fellow on stage ??
> He looks just like " steve "


lol


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

denner said:


> The 92 series of pistols incorporate the falling locking block mechanism. As the pistol is fired the slide moves rearward and the block releases(i.e. falls) as the slide moves fully forward the block rises(i.e locks). If the slide is locked to the rearward position the barrel moves ever so slightly(normal) because the locking block is unlocked.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you are feeling as "rattling" as the pistol is being shot? I'm very familiar with the workings of the Beretta 92 and 96 series of pistols and have never felt rattling of the pistol as it is being shot, even with a well used 1993 92G.
> 
> Are you not sure the rattling you perceive may be the rounds in the magazine? Make sure you tap the magazine to seat the rounds to the back while loading. Does this perceived rattling happen with all magazines or just one? Just a thought.


@Denner wins the prize(if I had one)-LOL

Tried 2 other magazines from my 92FS--no rattles at all-- me so happy!!!

thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very pleased you found the issue.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Good Job Denner.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

CW said:


> Good Job Denner.


Thank's CW, that's one series of pistol I know very well. :smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

CW said:


> But just for giggles, have to tried firing the gun without the magazine?
> Maybe that's where your rattling is coming from.


BTW, you were on it as well.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

CW said:


> As stated earlier, the rattling may be good as the gaps give dirt a place to go (like the early m-16's problem).
> 
> But just for giggles, have to tried firing the gun without the magazine?
> Maybe that's where your rattling is coming from.


THanks to you too CW-- you and Denner sure know thes e berettas(past experiences help huh?) ironically-- a friend who works at my LGS told me to look at the magazines FIRST when this kind of thing happens--he too is very knowledgeable-- very grateful for those in the know-- solved my problem and made my wife and I very happy--

have a great day
happy holidays to all

safe shooting

ROB:smt033


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Its great to have a group who wants to help. You never know when someone might have had "that very thing happen" and can share an experience.

Like when I was about to get rid of my .243 Rem 788 [gun would fire when you flipped the safety off], and a friend said you just need a Timney Trigger. That gun stays forever now.

But then again, you just threw away an excuse to add another horse to the stable...... "But Dear, it rattles so......"


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

CW said:


> Its great to have a group who wants to help. You never know when someone might have had "that very thing happen" and can share an experience.
> 
> Like when I was about to get rid of my .243 Rem 788 [gun would fire when you flipped the safety off], and a friend said you just need a Timney Trigger. That gun stays forever now.
> 
> But then again, you just threw away an excuse to add another horse to the stable...... "But Dear, it rattles so......"


@CW--the joke in our house goe s like this--"honest honey this is the last gun I buy--we are all set--we have what we want"-- a few weeks later--"honest honey....." I am hopelessly addicted to buying, maintaining and shooting what I buy

and PS the satisfaction of having that WC/Beretta work the way it should--PRICELESS

again many thanks to all


----------

